# Giro d'italia - Comes to Belfast



## Ernie_RBR (15 Nov 2013)

Its hard to believe that this event will start in My home town Belfast.. May 2014 can't come quick enough ..

*The Giro d'italia*


*The Route*


----------



## laurence (15 Nov 2013)

i'm hoping to get there for the first 2 stages. should be amazing.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Nov 2013)

Italian take-over of Norn Iron ? 

Lots of flair and style - and Italians !


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Italian take-over of Norn Iron ?
> 
> Lots of flair and style - and Italians !


And Flegs


----------



## Scoosh (15 Nov 2013)

YAY !


----------



## Buddfox (15 Nov 2013)

Thought this would have been moved / shut down already. Giro route is covered in the broader Pro Cycling part of the forum (think the Mods are trying to keep this bit to amateur road racing and TT-ing going on in the UK, but I may have that wrong):

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2014-giro-route-announced.140759/


----------



## Scoosh (15 Nov 2013)




----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2013)

Scoosh said:


> YAY !
> 
> View attachment 32628


That's not my Fleg, They have taken it, and my indentity 

pst's going to be awesome


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Nov 2013)

Scoosh said:


> YAY !
> 
> View attachment 32628




Isn't that flag upside down?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2013)

I have just looked at the cost for a ferry crossing for 4 - I'll be watching on the TV!
And probably likewise for the Tour in Yorkshire; they might be tight but they know how to get money out of gullible people from other parts!

On both counts, I'd be cheaper going to Italy or France to watch it.


----------



## Ernie_RBR (15 Nov 2013)

I


Marmion said:


> I have just looked at the cost for a ferry crossing for 4 - I'll be watching on the TV!
> And probably likewise for the Tour in Yorkshire; they might be tight but they know how to get money out of gullible people from other parts!
> 
> On both counts, I'd be cheaper going to Italy or France to watch it.


I know what you mean total rip off ..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2013)

Ernie_RBR said:


> I
> 
> I know what you mean total rip off ..


 
Although I have just searched for flights and much better. Throw in a hostel and I might have cracked it.


----------



## Ernie_RBR (15 Nov 2013)

I'll do a few phone calls tomorrow for ya, leave it with me ref accommodation  I'll keep you posted mate ..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2013)

Ernie_RBR said:


> I'll do a few phone calls tomorrow for ya, leave it with me ref accommodation  I'll keep you posted mate ..


 
Thanks very much


----------



## Ernie_RBR (15 Nov 2013)

Did a quick wee check around and found a few locations , cheapest so far is £35 a night and thats 1 mile away from the start point of the Giro.... what Airport would you be planning to fly into? if its the Belfast Int then i could get you a very nice B&B at £30 but your 26+ mile from Belfast ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2013)

Ok, flights booked.


Ernie_RBR said:


> Did a quick wee check around and found a few locations , cheapest so far is £35 a night and thats 1 mile away from the start point of the Giro.... what Airport would you be planning to fly into? if its the Belfast Int then i could get you a very nice B&B at £30 but your 26+ mile from Belfast ...


 
Just booked flights to Belfast City.
And there is a hostel in University Street for £15 pppn - which looks close enough, but I have never been to Belfast so not sure


----------



## Ernie_RBR (15 Nov 2013)

No worries mate, whats it called, I can check it out or have you booked that already... Uni street is also not far away from the start line


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2013)

Global village. For me and my late teen daughter; it looks not bad.


----------



## thom (16 Nov 2013)

Marmion said:


> Global village. For me and my late teen daughter; it looks not bad.


Near Botanic Avenue and the University - you'll be good there, it is one of the nicer livelier parts of Belfast and in good striking distance of the Town centre and the latter parts of the TTT route.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Nov 2013)

I'm quite excited now that I have booked and know that I'll be there! 

I've not seen the Giro before; I know it's not in Italy but the flags are similar Haha


----------



## SWSteve (18 Nov 2013)

Just wear pink


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Feb 2014)

Loving the forum countdown @Shaun 

Club kit has arrived in Giro Pink  Let's do this!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Loving the forum countdown @Shaun
> 
> Club kit has arrived in Giro Pink  Let's do this!



OK, let's see pics!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Feb 2014)

Pardon the blanked logos 

Found a good guess of the route last night. Will be riding that! http://connect.garmin.com/course/4940377


----------



## thom (7 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Pardon the blanked logos
> 
> Found a good guess of the route last night. Will be riding that! http://connect.garmin.com/course/4940377
> 
> View attachment 37589


Good effort - I came through Belfast a couple of weeks ago, staying in South Belfast near the TT route.

Personally I think people are missing a trick - there was no visible sign of the Giro coming. At Belfast City - George Best airport there is no advertisement for the Giro but there is plenty about the G10 in Enniskillen last year. Walking around the city I saw nothing and even speaking to people living near lower Ormeau they were oblivious to what was about to come (admittedly I was staying in a bastion of late middle aged lesbian feminists and divorcees). Just seems to me that in a town desperate to fly flags of one sort or another, pink ones about one of the biggest bike races in the world would make a nice change.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Feb 2014)

thom said:


> Good effort - I came through Belfast a couple of weeks ago, staying in South Belfast near the TT route.
> 
> Personally I think people are missing a trick - there was no visible sign of the Giro coming. At Belfast City - George Best airport there is no advertisement for the Giro but there is plenty about the G10 in Enniskillen last year. Walking around the city I saw nothing and even speaking to people living near lower Ormeau they were oblivious to what was about to come (admittedly I was staying in a bastion of late middle aged lesbian feminists and divorcees). Just seems to me that in a town desperate to fly flags of one sort or another, pink ones about one of the biggest bike races in the world would make a nice change.


Indeed. If you want a £40 sportive to ride there are 3 routes for different abilities though, all with chip timing and sections that will have winners.(therefore a race in the middle of a leisure run )

NI just aren't behind this at all, funding was only announced last week(I think) and the reality is, the councils will spend most of it on administration.


----------



## LarryDuff (7 Feb 2014)

What sportive are you talking about?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Feb 2014)

http://www.chainreactionhub.com/giro-20114/1251-the-chain-reaction-cycles-big-italian-bike-ride


----------



## LarryDuff (7 Feb 2014)

Thanks. I heard a rumour that there was to be something like this.
Have to decide which route to do and get some training in.


----------



## The Jogger (8 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> *That's not my Fleg*, They have taken it, and my indentity
> 
> pst's going to be awesome



Italian?


----------



## The Jogger (8 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Italian take-over of Norn Iron ?



My great grand father was part of the first mini Italian invasion of NI, early part of the last century, with their ice cream shops.........


----------



## The Jogger (8 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> No


I think it is...............


----------



## The Jogger (8 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Confusing yourself I think


I think you thought it was the flag of Ireland.


----------



## The Jogger (8 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> See the red bit at the end, the Ireland flag doesn't have that


Exactly, never mind............you're a real geg


----------



## The Jogger (8 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Nice try though.


Eh?


----------



## Vidor06 (13 Feb 2014)

I volunteered at the World Police and Fire Games in Belfast last year and the city got right behind that. Was given the chance to volunteer at the Giro as well but turned it down as I want to watch as much of it as possible and might have been stuck in the back doing logistics.
The Lord Mayor of Belfast is a keen cyclist and has been banging on about the Giro for weeks now. Theres a good Italian restaurant in the city centre called Coppi which anyone coming over for the race should visit. They also have a sister restaurant right on the Giro route called il Pirata.
I for one cant wait for it!


----------



## SWSteve (14 Feb 2014)

Vidor06 said:


> I volunteered at the World Police and Fire Games in Belfast last year and the city got right behind that. Was given the chance to volunteer at the Giro as well but turned it down as I want to watch as much of it as possible and might have been stuck in the back doing logistics.
> The Lord Mayor of Belfast is a keen cyclist and has been banging on about the Giro for weeks now. Theres a good Italian restaurant in the city centre called Coppi which anyone coming over for the race should visit. They also have a sister restaurant right on the Giro route called il Pirata.
> I for one cant wait for it!


 
Looks like some Italian cycling fans (or fans of Italian cycling) own some resturaunts...


----------



## Vidor06 (14 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2929307, member: 259"]Is that the one on Upper Newtownards Road? It's pretty good.[/quote]

The very one Mort. They have also recently opened il pastaficio nearby selling their fresh pasta and coffee.


----------



## thom (15 Feb 2014)

OK, the Northern Ireland tourist board are starting to get into gear


----------



## LarryDuff (15 Feb 2014)

Let's hope the weather gods cooperate.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Feb 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> Let's hope the weather gods cooperate.


If it rains, I'm holding you responsible


----------



## thom (4 Mar 2014)




----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2014)

thom said:


>




...and the winner of the arse sniffing competition is...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Mar 2014)

Anyone know how long until it starts?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Mar 2014)

I'm in Italy end of May and the Giro is less than an hour away on the 25th, I'm going.


----------



## Ernie_RBR (6 Mar 2014)

Getting closer Folks.

The fork and knife ie the Wife  put her red Knickers in with my white T-Shirts they other day in the washing machine  , I'd scream the house down big time normally, but she was shocked when i said "its ok love!! you've just saved me a few quid, I'll wear them during the Giro" ......


----------



## PaddyMcc (7 Mar 2014)

Seen today in Belfast City Airport, first publicity I have noticed


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Mar 2014)

About time! Bit slow on the uptake this country


----------



## tug benson (8 Apr 2014)

Porte out the Giro...


----------



## The Couch (8 Apr 2014)

Maybe Uran should take the same decision given his early season form


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2014)

Looks like Quintana will be getting his first Grand Tour in May! (Unless they are still swapping the race he'll be competing)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Looks like Quintana will be getting his first Grand Tour in May! (Unless they are still swapping the race he'll be competing)



To support his brother? I take it you are meaning Dayer Quintana as Nairo has ridden a GT - and did not too bad.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2014)

When I said getting a GT I meant being victorious, I appreciate that wasn't how it came across


----------



## The Couch (9 Apr 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Looks like Quintana will be getting his first Grand Tour in May!


He has looked quite strong again, but don't count the others out too quickly

Evans and/or Uran might just be peaking correctly, Pozzovivo and Cunego are both looking in form this year, Majka and Martin should have it in them to be up there as well, BUT especially Rodriguez will be in hunt of his 1st GT and could be the most dangerous of all (as he has shown in Catalunya).
I had expected him to perhaps focus most on the Vuelta, but it does seem like he isn't going to wait for it


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2014)

I got the June 2014 copy of Cycle Sport today (_June_ - WTF!) and it has a 29 page Giro preview. It also included a 2.5 hour DVD of last year's Giro to whet your appetite for this year's race. (The DVD might be for subscribers only, so check before buying at a newsagent.)

I am really looking forward to the race.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Apr 2014)

PaddyMcc said:


> Seen today in Belfast City Airport, first publicity I have noticed
> View attachment 39406


Seen another one in arrivals last night, can't remember the rider


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2014)

So, less than a month to go, who is all going to be in Belfast?
Anyone fancy meeting up somewhere on one of the days/nights? We can speak about everyone else that's not there


----------



## LarryDuff (14 Apr 2014)

I will be there.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Apr 2014)

I would love to, but I think I'm dragging SWMBO to enough cycling events this year, she may kill me if I were to suggest another


----------



## LarryDuff (18 Apr 2014)

No Cav in the Giro this year. Disappointing.


----------



## Ernie_RBR (18 Apr 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> No Cav in the Giro this year. Disappointing.


Very....  I can't believe I'm missing it ....

Here's a wee insight into stage 1,2,and 3 .

*Giro d'Italia Route Guide: Belfast (Stage 1)*
**

*Giro d'Italia Route Guide: Belfast (Stage 2)*
**

*Giro d'Italia Route Guide: Armagh (Stage 3)*
**


----------



## PaddyMcc (22 Apr 2014)

The cricket team has gone pink ....http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-27106754


----------



## PaddyMcc (22 Apr 2014)

And now the bread is getting in on the act


----------



## LarryDuff (22 Apr 2014)

You can't beat some Nutty Crust toasted. 


PaddyMcc said:


> And now the bread is getting in on the act
> View attachment 43167


----------



## thom (24 Apr 2014)

Accommodation just confirmed. I shall be taking my first childhood bedroom (now redecorated), overlooking the TTT route itself and situated halfway up the killer late climb to the Passo Stranmillis, as opposed to the back of the house teenage bedroom (also redecorated) with it's views onto the route alongside the Fiume Lagan…


----------



## PaddyMcc (24 Apr 2014)

Bah! Didn't get a team presentation ticket. All 5500 have gone


----------



## Ernie_RBR (24 Apr 2014)

T


PaddyMcc said:


> Bah! Didn't get a team presentation ticket. All 5500 have gone


they went like hot cakes , was trying to get one myself. ..


----------



## thom (24 Apr 2014)

The "craic" is going to be good though … I think as an event it is likely set up better than the Tour in Yorkshire because:
1) Belfast is a very friendly city and the TTT will be seen by tens of thousands without much bother
2) the scenery is more spectacular, particularly if doesn't rain


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> The "craic" is going to be good though … I think as an event it is likely set up better than the Tour in Yorkshire because:
> 1) Belfast is a very friendly city and the TTT will be seen by tens of thousands without much bother
> 2) the scenery is more spectacular, particularly if doesn't rain


But they're there for three days, it will rain.


----------



## Ernie_RBR (24 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> The "craic" is going to be good though … I think as an event it is likely set up better than the Tour in Yorkshire because:
> 1) Belfast is a very friendly city and the TTT will be seen by tens of thousands without much bother
> 2) the scenery is more spectacular, particularly if doesn't rain



To right thom, I'm doing a sportive this coming Sunday which runs along part of stage 2 of the 2014 Giro d’Italia race route..really looking forward to it..


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Apr 2014)

Ernie_RBR said:


> To right thom, I'm doing a sportive this coming Sunday which runs along part of stage 2 of the 2014 Giro d’Italia race route..really looking forward to it..


Phoenix?


----------



## thom (24 Apr 2014)

Ernie_RBR said:


> To right thom, I'm doing a sportive this coming Sunday which runs along part of stage 2 of the 2014 Giro d’Italia race route..really looking forward to it..


I'm dead jealous - have a good ride and may the wind blow from the north ;-)


----------



## Ernie_RBR (24 Apr 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Phoenix?[/QUO



Yes, Phoenix are hosting it I believe...



thom said:


> I'm dead jealous - have a good ride and may the wind blow from the north ;-)



Cheers


----------



## iandg (24 Apr 2014)

I'm touring in Donegal Sunday to Wednesday before the event whilst my wife is at a conference in Enniskillen. Will then be in Belfast and have self catering place on the Anrtrim coast for the weekend (and the race passes the front door)


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Apr 2014)

wicker man said:


> I'm touring in Donegal Sunday to Wednesday before the event whilst my wife is at a conference in Enniskillen. Will then be in Belfast and have self catering place on the Anrtrim coast for the weekend (and the race passes the front door)


Is it detached? If so i'd be tempted to stand in the road, divert them into the garden and make them do laps of the house.


----------



## LarryDuff (25 Apr 2014)

I'll be in Bushmills on the Saturday. Caravan stops there in the morning which might be interesting. Looking forward to seeing the race come through at about 1ish.


----------



## Ernie_RBR (25 Apr 2014)

*Pink fever has well and truly gripped Northern Ireland with fishermen, bakers and even farmers getting in on the action.*







A Giro d'Italia pink sculpture of a man fishing which can be seen just off the Coast Road in Glenariffe in the Glens of Antrim


----------



## rliu (26 Apr 2014)

Hotel situation not looking good for me, waiting on a mate who is still flip-flopping whether he can go or not.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2014)

Just spotted this story from a few days ago, looks like some of the Colombian team are maybe not going to be in Belfast due to problems regarding UK visas:
http://road.cc/content/news/117256-...visas-giro-ditalia-big-start-northern-ireland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2014)

I've had a wee flutter on Evans a few days ago, his odds have shortened quite a bit since then. Are the bookies onto me and my five pound punt?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2014)

Bugger, just read that the team presentation on the Thursday is all ticket (free), and on checking the Visit Belfast webpage it states they are "sold out". Oh well.

But as a huge shot in the dark, if any of the Belfast/Northern Ireland chatters hear of anyone with 2 tickets that can't make it can you put in a good word?


----------



## Dave_1 (26 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> Just spotted this story from a few days ago, looks like some of the Colombian team are maybe not going to be in Belfast due to problems regarding UK visas:
> http://road.cc/content/news/117256-...visas-giro-ditalia-big-start-northern-ireland



the UK visa laws are getting draconian and innocents caught in crosshairs. Have a friend buried in paperwork trying to get his family back to uk for his daughter's future there...they almost are quiting as its so tough


----------



## LarryDuff (26 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> Bugger, just read that the team presentation on the Thursday is all ticket (free), and on checking the Visit Belfast webpage it states they are "sold out". Oh well.
> 
> But as a huge shot in the dark, if any of the Belfast/Northern Ireland chatters hear of anyone with 2 tickets that can't make it can you put in a good word?


If I hear of any spare tickets I'll be having them myself.


----------



## PaddyMcc (27 Apr 2014)

I have decided to buy a souvineer http://www.tweekscycles.com/cycling...ia-2014-stage-one-belfast-short-sleeve-jersey


----------



## Ernie_RBR (27 Apr 2014)

PaddyMcc said:


> I have decided to buy a souvineer http://www.tweekscycles.com/cycling...ia-2014-stage-one-belfast-short-sleeve-jersey



You got that at a good price , they are selling them at Chain Reaction CRC for £70+ i was in last night in a Belfast branch totally shocked at the price, any wonder why they can't sell them....


----------



## Ernie_RBR (27 Apr 2014)

Took part in the Grand Italian Fundraiser which took in *STAGE 2 *of the *Giro d' Italia* what a great experience the views/surroundings were just amazing .. Thanks to Phoenix CC great event and more importantly all raised monies raised is to be donated to Friends of the Cancer Centre outstanding... Great experience and for the pit stop @the 40k point 2 words *top class ..
*


----------



## thom (28 Apr 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with road-painting/chalking prior to a bike race btw ?


----------



## LarryDuff (29 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> Does anyone have any experience with road-painting/chalking prior to a bike race btw ?


You trying to get around the election poster ban??


----------



## thom (29 Apr 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> You trying to get around the election poster ban??


Which Norn Iron political party is going to endorse itself with Pink Paint ?!
My Mum is texting pictures of local trees at Stranmillis Roundabout adorned with pink ribbon - I'm thinking a bit of less effete and more traditional road-marking might be in order.


----------



## PaddyMcc (3 May 2014)

Is this the world's biggest cycling poster?


----------



## Ernie_RBR (3 May 2014)

Very nice thats Shaftsbury Square Belfast ? .

I completed part of the Giro Stage 3 today that started from Armagh, hosted by *Orchard CC of Armagh*, with 11 Cat 4 climbs thrown in for good measure especially the Keady Mountain climb and we also passed through Kilmore, Richhill, Hamiltonsbawn, Markethill, Keady, Newtownhamilton, and Bellek and then headed towards Camlough, Bessbrook and Mountnorris before heading back to Armagh - 106km.... All I can say is I'll leave it for the Pro's  ... Great day out and thanks to Orchard CC for hosting it them guys looked the part in all there gear and thanks to all Marshall's today cracking job all round ..Thanks


----------



## thom (6 May 2014)

Pink ribbons at Stranmillis roundabout await the riders:







as do a good few Sinn Fein posters, despite an agreement for political parties not to adorn the street posts on the Giro route with local election material…

Edit: Sadly the weather forecast is looking rather local - rain for both Friday & Saturday.
2nd Edit: the coffee shop where I am sat just put up their pink bunting. Such is the demand for it, this stuff had to be ordered from Galway. What everyone does with this bunting & ribbon next Monday, nobody really knows nor cares just now.


----------



## LarryDuff (6 May 2014)

Forecast is definitely for good old norn iron weather. Not going to entice too many tourists.


----------



## PaddyMcc (6 May 2014)

Ernie_RBR said:


> Very nice thats Shaftsbury Square Belfast ?



Great Victoria Street, just down from Shaftsbury Square.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 May 2014)

Only posting this to save others from doing it. As a rider in the video, I'm embarrassed that it ended up with the sash being played. 


View: http://youtu.be/eu4AfRBK-M4


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2014)

OK then Norn Oirish peeps, where to go etc for food/beer and general soaking up the atmosphere?


----------



## thom (7 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> OK then Norn Oirish peeps, where to go etc for food/beer and general soaking up the atmosphere?


To soak up the atmosphere, just stand outside for 5 minutes but mind you bring a dry set of clothes to change afterwards.


----------



## Cameronmu917772 (7 May 2014)

If I leave cupar now. It is 100 miles to Troon to get the ferry. So say around 5/6 hours riding then an hour on the ferry. I would save £100 by cycling rather than flying but I have no whare to stay


----------



## thom (7 May 2014)

The stage is set for a noisy sound check for tomorrow's team presentation at the City Hall:








Various team cars driving rides around - I think Uran Uran was in the front of the OPQS one I saw.

@Marmion there is a tourist office opposite the front of the city hall selling a bit of Giro tat. For £10 you get a T-shirt, cap, bag and upon purchase you get a map of the centre of town showing a wide collection of hostelries involved in sponsorship where you can redeem said map for a free pint of Harp (premium oirish lager). That's maybe not a bad place to start. I'd recommend visiting the Crown Bar at some point. The Empire on Botanic avenue might have some music later but it is just off the route itself. In the Cathedral quarter are more up-market options. The Titanic museum is definitely within walking distance from town for a fit person if you want to catch the start itself.


----------



## Ernie_RBR (7 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> OK then Norn Oirish peeps, where to go etc for food/beer and general soaking up the atmosphere?


You have to visit the crown bar across from the euopra hotel


----------



## Ernie_RBR (7 May 2014)

thom said:


> The stage is set for a noisy sound check for tomorrow's team presentation at the City Hall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm heading down tomorrow night can't wait


----------



## LarryDuff (8 May 2014)

Anybody know at what time the first team goes off at on Friday?


----------



## thom (8 May 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> Anybody know at what time the first team goes off at on Friday?


Details here : http://www.girostart2014.com


----------



## rich p (8 May 2014)

I'm worried that Marmion may corrupt his daughter if he gets pished on Belfast hospitality


----------



## rich p (8 May 2014)

Incidentally I'm off to Sicily next week but in a classic balls up the Giro isn't going there this year. I could easily have gone to somewhere it was going but I didn't have the wit.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 May 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm worried that Marmion may corrupt his daughter if he gets pished on Belfast hospitality


I might corrupt his daughter


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2014)

She'd scare you Netty. We are currently outside city hall having successfully obtained tickets! Not long til it's under way...we watched the run through and it looks great


----------



## raindog (8 May 2014)

exciting - wish I was there


----------



## thom (8 May 2014)

Locals voice their concerns about the Giro :


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2014)

I met Netty, his first words to me were "I thought you would be fatter and grumpy"...nobber.


----------



## rich p (8 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> I met Netty, his first words to me were "I thought you would be fatter and grumpy"...nobber.


Grumpier surely?
What was Netty like? Did he speak?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2014)

rich p said:


> Grumpier surely?
> What was Netty like? Did he speak?


 
He said stuff like "diddle dee dee" "to be sure" "yer man" - I'm not quite sure what he was on about but grinned back, I think I got away with it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2014)

Actually, the taxi driver fae the airport said "yer man" before eventually naming the person he was on about. His clues were good tho, and I think I got on his nerves by knowing who he was on about before he got to name them, e.g "what about yer man? he was done with doping but got off with it"..Contador. "and yer man that's from around here that did not too bad a few years ago"...Roche, "yer man that's from around here and fell off a few weeks ago"...Martin. I caught him out with "what about yer man that's from around here that you haven't mentioned"...Deignan. he added 2 quid to the fare for that I think! 

After half a day with me my daughter is wondering how I manage to atract so many weirdos and speak to them - first I had "Bones" (I am guessing at his name but Bones seemed to be a name tattooed quite a bit on his body) who I had not a clue what he was saying as he knecked a 3 litre bottle of cider at 3pm, and then Austin (I know his name as he showed me some recet correspondence from his CPN, the Police and his solicitor) who sat next to me in Burger King and proceeded to tell me all about his woes. Luckily I am a good listener even when I don't have a clue what they are on about. It all adds to the visit.


----------



## LarryDuff (8 May 2014)

Glad you're enjoying the local colour Marmion.

Where are you watching tomorrow?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> I met Netty, his first words to me were "I thought you would be fatter and grumpy"...nobber.


This was after you told me to wave my hand in the air, within a crowd of 5500 people who had just waved their hands in the air! I admit it, OK.... I was wrong about the fat bit


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> This was after you told me to wave my hand in the air, within a crowd of 5500 people who had just waved their hands in the air! I admit it, OK.... I was wrong about the fat bit


 
My text of "turn left and wave your hand in the air" was sent seconds before the twat on stage shouted "Belfast, let's see your hands in the air..." I did have a chuckle to myself.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> Glad you're enjoying the local colour Marmion.
> 
> Where are you watching tomorrow?


 
Heading out onto the course about 10am to see the wrm up and then heading over to Titanic Quarter a bit later; not sure what I'll be doing re watching the TTT, but might wander from Titanic to Newtownards Road and then City Hall to see it at various points


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 May 2014)

It was definitely a special moment.


----------



## thom (9 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> Heading out onto the course about 10am to see the wrm up and then heading over to Titanic Quarter a bit later; not sure what I'll be doing re watching the TTT, but might wander from Titanic to Newtownards Road and then City Hall to see it at various points


I'm thinking about pottering over to the Titanic 0.25 during the warm up - depends a bit on my partner but I suspect the warm up might be nearly as interesting as the event itself, at least as far as pictures are concerned.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 May 2014)

Good amount of coverage on BBC breakfast just now, the advertising dividend already paying off


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 May 2014)

What are the times for tomorrow?? 

I'm vaguely swithering about getting the ferry over to see it!!

Thanks.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3071201, member: 259"]Why change the habit of a lifetime? [/QUOTE]

What?


----------



## rich p (9 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What?


I have to confess, Doug, that I haven't been fit enough to swither lately either


----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2014)

Bast-jealous of those that are there.

I really enjoyned watching last year's TDF TT to Mont St Michel. Sat on a bit of grass all day with squillions of others.

Loved seeing the riders checking out the course, just pottering about.


----------



## LarryDuff (9 May 2014)

Here's the OPQS team getting ready for a practice run.


----------



## LarryDuff (9 May 2014)

Lampre Merida bikes all lined up on the turbo trainers.


----------



## dragon72 (9 May 2014)

Bookwalter takes a tumble on TTT recce


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2014)

Got loads of pics at the start and on the course from the warm-up but didn't see anyone fall off.
I've got my cowbells sorted for tonight courtesy of chainreactioncycles who were handing them out free. And I have a bag full of other free tat.


----------



## thom (9 May 2014)

Really good atmosphere on the route - ffs the sun has come out !

"They'll be bringing the Olympics here next you know"


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 May 2014)

I waited it out to see if the rain would appear and I was wrong! Thus I CBA crawling my way to belfast as public transport is reportedly packed like sardines.

Still haven't got over the shock of paying £6.90 single from Larne to Central last night.. Most robbers wear some form of mask


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2014)

Just back at the hostel after 13 hours on my feet, blisters on both of them now. Well worth it tho as an excellent day out. An early start again tomorrow, starting off with an Ulster Fry and then back to the titanic quarter to watch the stage start before a bit of sight-seeing touristy stuff and back to the City Hall for the stage finale. I am in need of beer and have managed to get my hands on some Belfast Blonde craft beer, which is going down a treat.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2014)

It was good to see so many people out on their bikes in club colours as well, it seems as if every cycling club in and around Belfast has changed their club kit to incorporate pink. Good on you, to be sure, so it is, etc.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2014)

Right, let's get this Ulster Fry sorted!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 May 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## thom (10 May 2014)

SKY train training :


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2014)

thom said:


> SKY train training :


...and, behind, a crane craning.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3073641, member: 259"]The upside of the rain was that the queue to get some Pooh Bear ice cream at Mauds in Carrick was mercifully short! [/QUOTE]
Poo and bear sound like the worst ideas for ice cream flavours ever.


----------



## avsd (10 May 2014)

Have a read at this.

http://phoenixcycling.proboards.com/thread/5868/thursday-8-2014-day-any

Hat's off to Omega Pharma Quickstep team. What other professional sports team would do this ?


----------



## thom (10 May 2014)

avsd said:


> Have a read at this.
> 
> http://phoenixcycling.proboards.com/thread/5868/thursday-8-2014-day-any
> 
> Hat's off to Omega Pharma Quickstep team. What other professional sports team would do this ?


magic story


----------



## Scoosh (10 May 2014)

Brilliant ! 

That's the difference between cycling and virtually any other sport.


----------



## thom (11 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3074282, member: 259"]It's honeycomb crunch ice-cream. The crack cocaine of frozen deserts. [/QUOTE]
Maud's is good - my sister used to persuade my Mum to drive over from south belfast to avail of their services


----------



## y2blade (11 May 2014)

I must say I'm really enjoying the coverage on Eurosport, shame about the weather but the guys seem to be enjoying it regardless


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2014)

That's me home, an absolutely fantastic weekend. 
Well done Belfast


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2014)

I'll go see if I can work out how to post pictures and put some on later on if I do. There's about 800 of them to sift thru so hopefully there's a dozen or so that will be good enough to post up to give a flavour of the weekend.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'll go see if I can work out how to post pictures.



It seems too much like hard work, so you'll all just have to imagine what it was like.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> It seems too much like hard work, so you'll all just have to imagine what it was like.


Just click the 'upload a file' button below the post edit box. I have just discovered that you can highlight several files at once and upload them all in one go. If you are using a Windows computer, Ctrl-click the picture files that you want to upload, then click 'Open'.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> It seems too much like hard work, so you'll all just have to imagine what it was like.



View: http://youtu.be/Wjr3oHvC974


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2014)

rich p said:


> I have to confess, Doug, that I haven't been fit enough to swither lately either



You do know what 'swither' means, certainly in Glasgow, don't you??

Oh and yes, I had a good Swither with someone on Friday and Saturday too if that's what you are meaning??


In the end I decided that it was too much of a faff to get over to Belfast in time (although it was possible), so I left it. Hope you enjoyed the days!!


----------



## NorthernSky (12 May 2014)

just had an amazing 3 days of Giro action. time trials at Stormont Friday, city hall Saturday and richhill sunday to see the peleton
atmosphere was superb everywhere, great to see so many out embracing it
there are 3 days of coverage on BBC iplayer which are worth a watch
also need to check sky sports to see if I got on camera


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2014)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2014)

Thanks @ColinJ - I don't think there should be full pics AND thumbnails but it's my first attempt!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2014)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2014)

And a wee nod to Il Campionissimo, forming part of an art display in the Titanic Centre, yours for £1990.


----------



## dan_bo (12 May 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/may/12/man-held-dublin-car-bomb-giro-ditalia

Crikey that was close.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2014)

dan_bo said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/may/12/man-held-dublin-car-bomb-giro-ditalia
> 
> Crikey that was close.


It flashed through my mind during one of the stages that It would only take one lunatic with a bomb to wreak havoc in those crowds, but I instantly dismissed the idea, thinking that all of that was in the past ... 

Thank goodness that was found before it could be set off!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2014)

I have just spotted a pic of @T.M.H.N.E.T on the Giro FB page at the team presentation.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 44890
> 
> And a wee nod to Il Campionissimo, forming part of an art display in the* Titanic* Centre, yours for £1990.



£1912 it should really be!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2014)

dan_bo said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/may/12/man-held-dublin-car-bomb-giro-ditalia
> Crikey that was close.



And still these losers and morons move.....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> I have just spotted a pic of @T.M.H.N.E.T on the Giro FB page at the team presentation.


Didn't I look lovely carrying the Trofeo Senza Fine


----------



## thom (12 May 2014)

dan_bo said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/may/12/man-held-dublin-car-bomb-giro-ditalia
> 
> Crikey that was close.


There's a notion that bomb was intended for something else - disrupting the upcoming elections in the North.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2014)

thom said:


> There's a notion that bomb was intended for something else - disrupting the upcoming elections in the North.



Doesn't matter, he's still a twat.


----------



## thom (15 May 2014)




----------



## PaddyMcc (16 May 2014)

I liked all of that video, except Dan Martin hitting the deck (again)


----------

